# Questions about 24/7



## Azo (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

New to he forums, just had a quick question. 

I am currently looking at a 24/7 Pro, either in a 9mm or .40 S&W. I am familiar with shooting both calibers, the 9mm because the Air Force standard handgun is still the 92fs in 9mm and the .40 from shooting at the range using range rentals. I have been to a couple gun stores here in NC to see if I could hold one, it fits nicely in my hand and I like the weight, however neither of the stores would let me dry fire or test fire the gun. Which leads me to my questions, I have heard/read the trigger pull is less than desirable, but is it really that bad? Also I have held both the normal pro and compact pro, is the trigger pull about the same for both versions? 

Thanks 
Nathan


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I got my 24/7 duo-tone 45cal back in Nov. of last year. I have been very pleased with the overall ergonomics and trigger pull. To me it is just as comfortable as my M&P9 with the medium backstrap. It shoots great too, I practice with American Eagle 230gr fmj loads. It is kept loaded with 230gr JHP Gold Dot Ammo along my bedside.


----------



## mammynun (Nov 25, 2008)

I just bought my 1st Taurus yesterday, a 24/7 Pro LongSlide (5.2" bbl) in 9mm. Just got back from the range.... FANTASTIC!!!!

200 rnds of WWB, 50 Remington FMJ, 50 Rem JHP, and 50 Federal HST 124gr +P. No problems at all, but the Heine sights took a bit of getting used to. Out of the box it grouped better than the XD 9mm, but the XD is the subcompact with a 3" barrel. After a couple of mags of WWB, I was on target with the Heine sights, but I may change them to match (or approximate) the sights on the XD. I don't dislike the Heine's, they'd just be easier to change on the 24/7 than the XD and I want the same sight picture on both pistols.

The single action side of my 24/7's trigger is very nice, lots of travel but the reset is short and it's a LOT lighter than the XD... which I would call double action.

One question. Both of my factory mags would intermittently release the slide when inserted regardless of the type of ammo. Unusual?

I have to say that I was leery of Taurus... my stepson bought a PT 140 and a Sig as soon as he got back from Iraq; the Sig went back twice before it was sorted out. His PT 140 had/has no issues and that was enough for me to take the chance. Glad I did!


----------

